# Mouse going crazy in XP



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all
I hope somebody can help me with this. Sometimes my mouse goes nuts while running XP SP2. The left click starts functioning as the right-click. And sometimes while browsing folders, when i click on an item, then click on another, it selects a continuous range of items (as if i were holding the shift key while clicking). It'll continue this behaviour for a few seconds, then return to normal. Also, this happens only in XP. I havent yet encountered this in Vista. And disconnecting and then reconnecting doesn't help. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, 
Are you using any mouse software and the manufacturers drivers? Is it USB or PS2?

Try going into Device Manager, right click on the mouse and select uninstall.
Restart your machine, and let XP install drivers for it.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi
It is a PS2. My system is a Compaq, which I got significantly upgraded just now. So it's a new format and XP itself installed the drivers. The mouse started going crazy, then I remembered I hadn't installed the drivers that compaq gave me. so i installed them, but to no avail. I also encountered this same problem before upgrading, but that was only twice (in three years.) but now it goes crazy 2-3 times a day, for half a minute each time.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Did you uninstall the the mouse from Device Manager before installing your new Compaq drivers?

These sort of problems are often caused by more than one set of drivers being installed for the mouse; but can also be caused by dirt inside the mouse.
If you can, and have the manufacturers instructions, open the mouse up and give it a good clean.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for replying.

I have already opened the mouse and cleaned it.

But yes, I didnt uninstall the mouse before installing the new drivers. I tried that yesterday. The drivers for the keyboard and mouse are both in the same exe. I uninstalled both the devices, then it asked me to restart. On logiing in, before I could do anything, the hardware wizard automatically installed both the devices. What do you suggest I do now?

do u think i need to get a new mouse? but i think it isnt a hardware fault cuz the mouse has never gone crazy in ubuntu or vista. any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, as XP has just installed default drivers you should really only have to run the *.exe file from Compaq to update the drivers and install any software for the Keybd & Mouse.
Try it again, then close any programs not part of the operating system and run an Anti-Virus scan.

Can you please tell me the Name and Model number of the Keybd & Mouse set?

(Do you have Compaq's PC Doctor installed?....)
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/fastFaqLiteDocument?lc=de&cc=de&dlc=&docname=c00041380


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

> Hi, as XP has just installed default drivers you should really only have to run the *.exe file from Compaq to update the drivers and install any software for the Keybd & Mouse.


I have already done that. It didn't help. 



> Try it again, then close any programs not part of the operating system and run an Anti-Virus scan.


I have Kaspersky running all the time and it also scans while system regularly. It's fully updated.



> Can you please tell me the Name and Model number of the Keybd & Mouse set?


How to find that? I have a very old Compaq system: Presario 1630IL. This is what I could find written on the mouse: *hp S/N:K953205687* and on the keyboard:*S/N: BF52334905*
Btw, I've changed the motherboard also. And since then I've been having the problem 2-3 times daily. Before changing the mobo, I had it only 2 times in 3 years. I can't run PC Doctor cuz i've changed the mobo. It says it isn't licensed for my machine.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
If you can, borrow a PS2 mouse from someone, and see how it works with your system; OR try your mouse on someone elses PC.
It may not actually be the mouse that is at fault, but the PS2 port.

If it is the PS2 port that is faulty, which is uncommon for a new motherboard, you could buy a PS2 to USB adaptor, which would let you continue using the mouse.

In all honesty, if you can also borrow a USB mouse and it works with no problems on your machine, I'd invest in a new USB Mouse.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

USB mouses are better than PS2? If so, I think I'll just go for a USB one. Actually my case has only 4 USB ports, and they are all occupied. So I'll have to buy a new case too. After all, what's left of my original Compaq box now, but the processor and the case? LOL Maybe I'll also buy a new processor some time later.


----------



## Watari (Apr 28, 2008)

USB ports don't come on the case.. T_T
They come on the motherboard..


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, you can buy a 4-Port USB 2.0 Hub that plugs into one of your USB ports and it gives you 4 ports. Or ones that are powered independantly. They look like this, and are not expensive.......
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817113054

Or even 7 ports lol..............
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/144446


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Watari said:


> USB ports don't come on the case.. T_T
> They come on the motherboard..


Yes, my motherboard has 8, but my case doesn't have a panel on the front, so the rest go unused.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok i'll buy a hub. But will all the ports on the hub be 480Mbps? (Is it even possible? How can a 480Mbps USB2.0 transfer at 4x480Mbps?) I once bought a hub which plugged into USB2.0, but the individual ports on the hub were USB1.0.


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

ssj4Gogeta said:


> Yes, my motherboard has 8, but my case doesn't have a panel on the front, so the rest go unused.


That doesn't make any sense... Or are you referring to the two USB headers located on the motherboard (not ports located in the rear, protruding from it).


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't express myself clearly. Yes, I'm referring to the headers, not ports. The back panel on the mobo has only four ports, but I could have had extra ports on the front (which would be connected to the additional headers) if my case had a front panel.


----------

